# Goodyear Fuel Maxes in Light Snow



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

WHAT?!? We're getting 60s next week? What was this junk I drove through all day today!

Ohh... right. Good to know


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, it was snowing last I looked outside, and it was sticking. I plan on it being melted and gone by the time I go anywhere this weekend. Snow tires are sitting unused in the basement ready to go on when snow gets serious.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ugh, sorry you guys have to deal with that already. We've yet to have a snow really stick here. They originally said it would today, but it rained instead. Well, it sprinkled. I walked out of work this afternoon and saw there were just a few dried sprinkles on the windshield. My car wash still lasts!! It's lasted just over a week without looking dirty!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Still waiting... Colorado is well below normal snowfall for the season. I hope it's not another dry winter like last year.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going to put serious miles on the bike next week.

As for tires, i'll be running OEM forever. It doesn't snow enough in RI for dedicated rubber to be worth it IMO


----------

